# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Bischofsmais --> Es wird ernst

## BATMAN

Also wer kommt jetzt wirklich?
Wer bleibt wie lang?
Wie findet man sich? Treffpunkt?

Gab ja schon einige Threads, aber die waren immer alle nur wischi waschi.

Also ich werd ab dem 1. oder 2. Mai da sein und entweder bis zum 4. Mai bleiben, oder am 4. zum City DH in Neuburg fahren.

Fahre eine blauen Mitsubische Space Star (Minivan). Nummernschild: ER-LH 21 
Werde mit einem blauem Tunnelzelt zelten.
Radl ist ein weiß/oranges Octane mit ner Brunn USD Gabel und nem grünen Gummisaurier auf dem Lenker.

----------


## Martix

komm aller voraussicht nach am sa in der früh oder, sehr eventuell schon fr abends. wenn sa, dann mim pagey gemeinsam (aber das weis er noch nicht)- bzw a halbe stunde früher weil die pagey edition nur 160 schafft )

dunkelroter nissan kombi. ösi kennzeichen. 4 räder. 2 personen. geilstes zelt ever (ockerfarben und groß). bier.

----------


## pagey

ned freh werden bua..

ich komme wahrscheinlich SAMSTAG in der früh (viell. auch freitag abend aber eher ned weil will mir die kalte nacht ersparen)

zu erkennen am dunkelgrünen peugeot 206 pagey edition  und an weissen orange 222 !

----------


## chilifresser

komme natürlich auch mit!!!!!
zu erkennen bin ich als beifahrer im pagey editon! :Smile: )

@martix zur verteidigung er geht net 160 sondern manchmal schafft er auch 180 bergab

----------


## Martix

eben, aber das bis BM fost nur auffe geht eben doch net

----------


## BA-Andi

Najo, kleine Menschen kleines auto    *duckundweg*  

i werd a vorort sein, wann und wie is ned mein bier

----------


## chilifresser

oje   macht nix fahr ma halt doch am freitag :Smile: )

i bleib trotzdem beim pagey edition als deine öpelkiste

----------


## Martix

nissan!

und opel is ollwei no bessa ois a franzos!

und aus jetzt mit offtopic, sonst is des wieder a wischi waschi thread

----------


## chilifresser

aso aso fahrst scho wieder mit dem andern auto :Smile: 

okok hör scho auf sonst bin i wieder schuld am wischi waschi !

----------


## BATMAN

Da is ja mein Mini sogar Schneller als Euer Franzosenmobil.  

Hat ned jemand ein altes Rangers T-Shirt was man als Fahne aufhängen könnte?

----------


## v1per

na und langsamer als unser opel caddy is eh nix =P

----------


## babi

> Hat ned jemand ein altes Rangers T-Shirt was man als Fahne aufhängen könnte?


die fahne die die rangers haben riechst eh 10 km gegen den wind!!"!
chhchchcch

----------


## M@tzki

da M@tzki kommt auch am Freitag oder am Samstag in der Früh...sogar mit Freundin...dass die Chili auch wen zum spielen hat (am Tag) und für mich (in der Nacht  )

und wenn ich am Freitag komm dann mitn Freaky und zu erkennen sind wir, bin ich..mhhh es gibt nur einen waren M@tzki).....könnt euch jetzt denken was ihr wollt *ggg*

----------


## v1per

geil fohrst jetzt doch mit??

----------


## babi

wie wärs mal mit an hallo tulpe oder hallo wiese avator

----------


## M@tzki

passt der A-vater jetzt!!??? *gg*

----------


## M@tzki

sicher!!! nur wenn ich am Freitag viel. arbeiten muss dann komm ich erst am Sa nach...aber schau dass ich statt Freitag am Donnerstag arbeite!!!!!

----------


## v1per

naja wenn wir fr abend wegfahrn san ma mit dem auto eh erst am sa in da früh dort

----------


## M@tzki

hey, lass mein Opel in Ruhe...dafür is es ein Cabrio!!!!! *angebenmuss*  und ich habe ledersitze mit SITZHEITUNG!!!! hehe!!!!

----------


## chilifresser

aja du hast ja a an öpel :Smile: )) den selben wie der martin wenn i mi net ihr :Smile: hahah

ja nimms mit deine freundin sama wenigstens scho mehr die sudern :Smile: )

----------


## v1per

i red eh von unsam opel 
der hat nu weniga ps als deiner :P

----------


## babi

bist du noch immer da=???
jetzt aber husch husch ins körbchen

----------


## chilifresser

ja mama i geh ja schon sonst brauch i morgen wieder 3red bull! :Smile:

----------


## UiUiUiUi

jetzt is doch wieder a "wischi waschi" thread geworden...  

ich bin "wahrschheinlich" freitag und samstag anwesend.
roter golf 3 Münchner kennzeichen.
erkennbar an den krücken.

----------


## Dirty Rider

jo ich bin eh da und 4 kumpels...von donnerstags bis sonntags dann...und wehe ihr macht keien party...und bringt frauen mit

----------


## freakazoid

m@tzki was glaub i nu ned das wir mitm opel night rider kommen ...   

hahahhahahah bitte nicht am lack lecken sog i nur

----------


## niZo

ich komm freitag abend oder samstag vormittag. beifahrer noch unbekannt. grüner golf 3, wiener kennzeichen, uralrtes hitec DH, oba wozu erzähl i des kennen mi eh olle (fast).

mfg

----------


## chilifresser

heheheh da freaky kommt a 

@nizo dich erkennt man sowieso wennst immer a bier in der hand hast :Smile:   und dein radl zur zierte mitnimmst    (scherzal am rande)

----------


## Ronsn

steve und i kommen am samstag.vorrausgesetzt das wetter passt..

----------


## chilifresser

des wetter muß passen! 

so jetzt schreib i nix mehr hierdrin sonst bin i wieder die böse chili die alle threads versaut

----------


## babi

> vorrausgesetzt das wetter passt..


sog amoi tztztzt wenn chili und ich dort sind herrscht sowieso sonnenschein chchhchc

----------


## chilifresser

hahahah recht hast mi net man net um sonst sonnenschein überall

----------


## babi

und mich gewitter hahahadas wird a mischung

----------


## chilifresser

na supa dann schau dast des gwitter net mitnimmst :Smile:  sonst wird klein chili ungemütlich :Smile: )) und aus is mit sonnenschein gsicht!

----------


## babi

okok dann eben ned 
spassverderber *fg*

----------


## chilifresser

heheheh na schau ma mal was ma für a wetter hinbekommen wir zwei weißt aber eh das id ann alle bei uns beschweren we ma a sonnenschein/gwitter ham :Smile:  
buserl

----------


## babi

des traun sich die nie im leben chhcch

----------


## UiUiUiUi

> so jetzt schreib i nix mehr hierdrin sonst bin i wieder die böse chili die alle threads versaut


wie war des nochmal?

----------


## babi

das mit den blumen und bienen oder was willst genau wissen uiuiuiui ?

----------


## chilifresser

hahahhahah hör ja scho auf

----------


## UiUiUiUi

hehe na des is von keinem interesse für mich.
ichbin kein "brüter"

----------


## babi

eher a kuckuck chchhchchcchc

----------


## UiUiUiUi

Wuahahaha genau.

----------


## babi

wos sogts jetzt zu mein 
super trooper extra fürs wochenende avator 
geil oder

----------


## pagey

jetz is oba a ruah du geisskopf !!  suderts per PM

----------


## babi

des is ned lustig do regt sie koane übers sudern auf

----------


## babi

geil chili da gibts a sommerrodelbahn chhchc
ich weiss schon was ich am sonntag mach hahaha 
*freuwiekleinkind*

----------


## chilifresser

wasssssssssssssssssssssssss i a wolln  sehr geil nimmst mi eh mit! :Smile:  oder willst nur allein fahrn? :Smile:

----------


## el panecillo

jo des hast jo daun fost i miasat a kuman....

----------


## noox

foahrst du a BM, babsi?

----------


## babi

jo mecht shcon sehr gern

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ned nur fast 
I sog nur: *Erscheinen Sie sonst weinen Sie!* 
hehehe

----------


## A.J.

Ich komm warscheinlich am Mittwoch schon!
Wer kommt da noch?
Nicht, dass ich dann alleine aufm Parkplatz stehe........... *g*
Roter großer Volvo Kombi, 2 Grossman Bikes!

Marzocchi Logo aufm Rücken, wenns warm is

----------


## BATMAN

Also ich komm frühestens am Donnerstag, wohl eher am Freitag vormittag. Je nach dem ob meine Bremse bis Mittwoch kommt oder ned, sonst muß ich auf den Freitag hoffen.

Notfalls komm ich halt mit zwei Radl und nur einer Hinterbremse.
Von Mittwoch bis Sonntag bräucht ich ja nen extra Anhänger für die Verpflegung. Also wennst erst am Donnerstag fährst, kömma ja vielleicht zusammen fahren.

----------


## pagey

hahahaha frisst und saufst du soviel ?  

wenn die bremse am dualradl fehlt is des doch ka problem, da ghört vorn eh ka bremsen dran

----------


## BATMAN

Bin ein schlechter Futterverwerter. Hab immer Hunger und Durst.
Ich hab mir des Dualradl erst gestern zusammengebaut. Kann also noch gar ned richtig damit fahren. Habs mir zusammenbaut, weil ich mir vorgnommen hab, noch bevor ich 30 werd anständig des Dirt Jumpen zu lernen. Is noch ein bissl hin, aber ich will ja auch nix überstürzen. 
Ich muß endlich diese ganzen Doubles bezwingen die überall so rumstehen.

Ich hoff mal daß ich am Wochenende a bissl was lernen kann.

----------


## noohm

ich werd am Donnerstag früh eintreffen gegen 8 bis 9 

Is da scho wer da ? Ansonsten bitte alle um den gelben Bus scharen  

Soll ich ein altes Ranger T als fahne aufhängen ?

----------


## chilifresser

was heißt ich wo is den dei frau?

----------


## BATMAN

Ich werd Freitag morgen eintreffen. Wär nicht schlecht wennst wirklich ein altes Rangers T-Shirt aufhängen würdest. So findet man sich gleich und es sind später nicht alle übern Parkplatz zerstreut.

----------


## noohm

stressiges studentenleben 

ich bin echt a a weng bös das sie net mitkommt aber ich habs eingesehen das , zumindest für sie, wichtigere dinge gibt.
Obwohl sie vom bullit voll begeistert ist und recht fix damit ist...

@Batman: ja das wär gaga. ich häng ein shirt auf....
ansonsten wie gesagt gelben t 4 suchen

----------


## chilifresser

aso obwohl mittlerweile hab ichs eh schon bei den anderen post gelesen das sie net mitkommmt (ich bin ja schnell im lesen hahah hast es ja schon bei den thread mit rookys bremsen dings bums da gepostet! :Smile: 

schade aber sei net bös auf sie sie kann ja nix dafür!


also wenns so weiter geht merckt sich kein schwein mehr die autos wenn jeder sein kennzeichen und die farbe udn ich weiß net was sagt des merckt sich ja kein hund, aber ich denk so schwer wirds net sein das ma uns alle irgendwie finden 

außerdem wir können ja alle sprechen oder? 
fragt man halt wie im kindergatren bist du der ..... hahahahahah ja bin ich hahahahah....

----------


## niZo

und ich glaub DEN T4 erkennt man 

also ich freu mich schon, weiß nur no ned ob freitag abend oder samstag vormittag...


@chilli: ja und reden kannst du ganz besonders gut

----------


## chilifresser

hihihi na schön das das scho wer mitbekommen hat! :Smile: ))

na im ernst also mi und den pagey erkennt man leicht sein pageyedition schaut aus wie a pikalheft na so schlimm is net eh schön! also falls an peugot 206 mit bikepickerln und daneben so a klane grinsende quaselnde nervensäge seht dann wiest wer des is :Smile: ))

----------


## Dirty Rider

hehe...vielleicht will ilka nur heimlich trainieren das sie gegen dich gewinnt *lol*

wir werden gegen spätnachmittag eintreffen zum saufen dann 

kommt noch wer am donnerstag zum bombenkrater??

----------


## B4sT3lW4sT3l

also ich komm' auch am donnerstag so um 8uhr.

aber ein paar fragen hätte ich noch:

wo zelten ihr, bzw. pennt ihr in den autos 
dusche/wc 
kochen -> lagerfeuer erlaubt / campingkocher 
wo tut ihr nachts eure bikes hin 

gruss

basTelwasTel

----------


## DH-Rooky

> hehe...vielleicht will ilka nur heimlich trainieren das sie gegen dich gewinnt


Hehe da werds Pech ham wenn da Norman ihre VR Bremse mitnimmt

----------


## chilifresser

wieso den rooky wer bremst verliert

----------


## niZo

pennen auto oder zelt, beides am parkplatz.essen: grillen is scho erlaubt denk ich.@norman: besetzt du konkret unseres platz von erstes treffen! war gutes platz!mfg

----------


## v1per

jo und diesmal bitte entweder alle oben oda unten und ned durchanander

----------


## el panecillo

viper nimm dei gokart mit

----------


## chilifresser

ehm usn bitte auch ein gscheiten platz zum pennen reservieren net das ma min pageyedition als letztes daher kommen und dann miten auf den dirthügeln pennen müßen :Smile:

----------


## Philipp

shit shit shit, kann ned kommen... des ist des problem wenn man noch ned 18 ist  und ma bike is immer noch ned fertig

----------


## pagey

ageh wenn i kum hat sowieso jeder platz zu machen

----------


## chilifresser

muahhahhahah träumst du von warmen eislutschern :Smile: ) 

das schau i ma an wenn wir ankommen ob ma no a platz finden wenn net stell ma halt des zelt auf der strecken auf is ja a kein problem oder :Smile:

----------


## jevgeny

da rinnt wenigstens das wasser ab, sollte es regnen

----------


## chilifresser

hahahha na weltklase da hab i dann wenigstens wasser zum duschen! :Smile: 

na im ernst dort kann man sich net duschen hab i ghört oder? hmmm armes chili

----------


## Eisbär

Die duschen must man verdinen. Zuerst fahren ersdan duschen.

----------


## chilifresser

wos is mit du russe net frech sein sonst is morgen der hügel denst gestern gschaufelt hast nima lang da :Smile: )))

kommst du jetzt mit oder weißt des no net?

----------


## Eisbär

Ich weiss das ich kommen will, aber mit wemm? Das ist die frage. Den Dh könnte ich prowisorisch zam bauen der steht und warten nur auf dampfer buchsen und ketten fürung.
Aber wenn ich die katze umdrehe könnte glaube auch so fahren (rollen)

----------


## Eisbär

wer macht meine dirts hin macht. Aus dem mache ich eine kompass zeiger wer einst der Flimt auf der Schatz inseln.
Ich glaube es war sicher ein Schoner eck zum leben.
Bergen strand Wälder und immer schones wetter.
Das glech problem hatte Robinson Kruser er hatte kein bike.

----------


## chilifresser

also was redst du scho wieder russe net rusisch reden ) ja i machs ja eh net hin i bin ja net so ich schaufelja auch manchmal ! :Smile: 
und jetzt schau dast deien bohnen verdaust dies vorher gegesehn ahst vielleicht redst dann wieder kein wirres zeug :Smile: )

----------


## Eisbär

Du must mehr die klassiker lessen.
Unseres literarischer erbe.

----------


## chilifresser

ajaajajaj!

und jetzt psssttttt ich schreib hier nicht mehr sonst bekomm ich schläge! :Smile: 

zurück zum thema bm leute udn i bin shco ruhig!

----------


## robert

Wir sind ab Mittwoch abend da

----------


## chilifresser

hmmm wer ist wir? noch jemand anderer vom forum?

----------


## flo

komm heuer leider net ... hab matura




> a klane grinsende quaselnde nervensäge seht dann wiest wer des is))


so viel quasselt der pagey do gar net

----------


## noohm

ad grillen und feuer : kein Problem in mais (ich hab sogar schonmal laut gröhlende und besoffene leute da gesehen und keiner hat was gesagt....)

Waschen/Duschen : Ein bach ist gleich in der nähe und ein kneipbad ca 500m entfernt.

Also wie gesagt ab donnerstag bin ich auf der rechten (von der einfahrt aus gesehen) Parkplatzseite (nah am wald) zu finden 

@ robert: bist du vielleicht einer von denen die immer da sind wenn ich auch da bin ?  einer von euch fährt an blauen escort und an speci dhler (kein big hit) ?

----------


## Dirty Rider

also wir pennen in ner pension..aber kein plan wo..falls wir da noch hinfinden am abend *gg*!!

frage...wo soll ich die kasse aufstellen wo ihr mein nucleon testen könnt??

----------


## noohm

wuahahahahahaha --> mehr sag ich da nett.... 

Wieso pension ?

----------


## Dirty Rider

kein plan...hat sich so ergeben!! 

aber wegen was lachst so??

----------


## miss_chili

Höchstadt und Umland kommt auch!!! Wir fahren am Donnerstag und bleiben bis Samstag Nachmittag, dann fahren wir weiter nach Neuburg. Blöd wirds blos mit dem Wetter, wir wollten nämlich eigentlich zelten aber wenns jetzt ganz schlecht wird werden wir doch in ne Pension ziehen. Erkennen tut man uns an einem furchtbar bellenden silbernen Kastenwagen  .

----------


## freakazoid

hurra und noch ein kastenwagen ... 

bitte um empfangsspalier wenn freak und viper einfahren
des auto hats verdient ...

----------


## BATMAN

Nach Neuburg komm ich vielleicht mit.

----------


## Stylo77

ich komm auch 
zwar nur zu fuss aber mit cam

----------


## gigabike

> Blöd wirds blos mit dem Wetter, wir wollten nämlich eigentlich zelten aber wenns jetzt ganz schlecht wird werden wir doch in ne Pension ziehen.


shit !
weiß jemand genaueres vom wetter ??

----------


## freakazoid

www.wetter.de sagt freitag regen 
samstag bewölkt und bissl kühl 
sonntag leicht bewölkt

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Des blede is nur: wenns überhaubt wo in Bayern regnet, donn regnets sicher am Bischofsmais! der Berg is a fechtigkeitsmagnet! 

Ajo, gibts jetzt an offiziellen trefpunkt oder ned?
i bin zu faul mir jetzt alles durch zu lesen!

----------


## chilifresser

pff burschen machts mi net narisch so wie des klingt werd i dort erfrien in der nacht! wenn jeder a zimmer nimmt 
@pagey entscheid ma des vor ort ob zelt oder net weil wenns in der nacht arsch kalt is pfuikack oder die andere möglichkeit is die wenig shclafen bzw, gar net shcalfen gehn hahah

----------


## Dirty Rider

feucht ist eh gut!! 

aber egal welches wetter...die klemmer ziehn sich eben die gore bike wear an...hihi!!

----------


## BATMAN

Ich hät noch für einen Platz frei, oder halt für Zeug.
Wann fahrt ihr/Du denn ?

Der Red2001 kommt mit seinem dicken Knie vielleicht auch mit. Dann könnt ihr zwei Euch um den Grill kümmern. Der darf nie ausgehen.   

Des wird schon mit dem Wetter. Wird halt ne Decke mehr mitgnommen. Ich nehm meinen Benzinkocher mit. Dann können wir Glühwein panschen.

----------


## Red

Bringt jemand 'nen Grill mit (ob es regnet oder schneit gegrillt wird doch zu jeder Zeit)?

Was gibts in BM eigentlich an gastronomischen Angeboten?

----------


## BATMAN

Ich denk schon, daß ich nen Grill mitschlepp. Ne Gastwirtschaft gibt ja auch noch. Notfalls radln ma ins nächste Dorf.

----------


## gigabike

ja, ich glaub das wird schon passen 

mal schauen ob ich ueberhaupt mitkann

----------


## matthias

ich hoff das des klappt, najo wird auf jeden fall sehhhrr geil

----------


## Stylo77

danke fürs angebot wir fahren do früh hin und abends zurückso evtl dann city dh

----------


## BATMAN

Die meisten Leut kommen doch erst zum Wochenende

----------


## Stylo77

alle die ich kenn aus NBG kommen am Do

----------


## v1per

i nimm an mit aba der is für hmm 2 leute?  
aba vielleicht find i in großn dann nimm i den mit

----------


## robert

weder noch aber gesehen haben wir uns am 1 mai vor einem jahr schon.

wir sind ca 8 leute aus nürnberg, paar sind hier auch im forum

----------


## Cove Rider

Weiss jemand, wieviel ein Bahnticket nach Regen kostet bzw. zum Banhof in der Nähe von Bischofsmais? Wie lange fährt man mit dem Zug? Der Scheiß ist, ich würde ziemlich gern kommen, aber keiner will bzw. kann mitfahren aus meiner Nähe und laufen oder mit dem Bike hinfahren ist vielleicht a bissl   .......

----------


## robert

bayernticket, 20 euro das is mit das günstigste.

----------


## Dirty Rider

so solls wetter werden!!

----------


## Firefly

hehe, ich hab mir den T4 von den Eltern oganisiert! Dann kann ich schön im Trockenen pennen  
oder wenigstens mein Radl, mal schauen...

----------


## babi

5:43 sonnenaufgang juhu
da gehn chili und ich gleich an ball abschlagen

----------


## chilifresser

passt i weck die auf! :Smile:

----------


## Old Anonym

Hallo Leutz,
hat wer bock mich und mein Bike (nen ghost dual pro HT) mit nach bmais und zurück zu nehmen? Wohne nähe Nürnberg. ruft an: 0173 90 76 043 oder postet  *liebguck*

----------


## Old Anonym

lol ich bin net eingeloggt ^^ ich bins TiSpOkEs

----------


## BATMAN

Also nen Hardtail müßt ich noch reinkriegen.
Fahr am Freitag morgen los, nachdem der Postman da war. Da ich immernoch hoff, daß wenigstens eins meiner Packete ankommt. 

Dank des lieben Versandhandel und deren Tugend alles als lieferbar anzugeben, wart ich jetzt auf ne Hinterradbremse, Pedale, Kurbeln, Kettenführung, Schaltwerk und Reifen. Zum Glück hab ich noch alte 3fach Kurbeln und anderes Zeug rumliegen, sonst wär BM in Wasser gefallen für mich. Pedale und Bremsen muß ich halt immer zwischen HT und Fully hin und her bauen. Wennst ned feucht wird, taugen auch meine alten Reifen.

----------


## theear

hallo chili und alle anderen, hier spricht die rechte hand vom Admin*g*

Also es kommen fast alle rangers mit nach bm und wir werden alle zelten, warscheindlich in einem party zelt, denn zum schlafen kommen wir sowieso nicht sehr viel *g*

also ich würden keinen raten in eine pension zu gehen, denn da kann man gleich zuhause bleiben   

denn die party findet am parkplatz statt und nicht in einer pension*g*

wir werden am freitag mit anrollen, zu erkennen am dh-rangers.com Anhänger.

also ich freu mich schon sehr eure blöden gesichter wieder zu sehen.     

also bis Freitag

----------


## noohm

YEAH Sau stark  

Freu mich scho.

----------


## Feindi

Ich bin morgen auch dort!
Also wenn wer wen mit nem Ghostbike irgendwo rumgurken sieht (hab auch ne rote fox hose an,damits nicht zu schwer wird,mich zu finden ) dann könnt ihr ja mal kontakt mit mir aufnehmen,ich kenn euch ja alle noch nicht

----------


## noohm

wird gemacht 

Ich zieh mir a rangershirt an und dann sollt ma uns finden

----------


## Dirty Rider

bei der party sind wir eh da nur zum pennen dann mal gehts in ein gscheites bett *verwöhnte säcke* hihi!!

----------


## noox

echt - fahrt ihr mit Hänger! Cool! Ich muss mir noch überlegen, ob ich vielleicht Sa/So mit deiner Angetrauten (Babi) nachkomme. Ondererseits überlege ich grad, ob ich über Fr/Sa Nacht die Seite auf den neuen Server moven soll...

Moi Schauen.

----------


## babi

> mit deiner Angetrauten (Babi)


spü di und vakühl di

----------


## georg

Scheiß am Server und fahr weg! -> Ich hab ghört in Bischofsmais soll was los sein...

 Ich muß hackeln...

----------


## Feindi

Irgendwie wirds schon klappen 
Sonst schreit halt ein paar mal Feindi,es gibt nähmlich nur einen

----------


## chilifresser

jaaaaaaaaaaa super allle ranger na passt :Smile: 

wenn des so is werd i halt a im zelt pennen aber i sags euch wenn i in der nacht dafrier dann gibts tode! :Smile: 

aber wie gesagt besser is wenn ma net zum schlafen kommen :Smile:  und nur party machen! hheheeheh

@dirty r: schämts euch also wenn sogar i in der kälten schlaf

----------


## noox

i bin gsund! Spü mi ober gern!

----------


## babi

Chilenische Bergfeldziegen ham ja eh noch das winterfell   

@heronuxi :sogst hoit beischeid wegen fahren

----------


## chilifresser

tzzzzzzzz i geb da glei chilenische bergfeldziege :Smile: ))) 
na wenn ma net schlafen gehn is ja halb so kalt! i finds ja imme rnur so um 3 4 scheiß kalt im zelt wenn i shcalfen geh gehts ja aber nach paar stunden is ma scheiß kalt da drin! :Smile: hhmmmmmmmmm 

also babsi falls alle dann shclafengehn gehn wir no in der nacht a paar golfbälle schlagen

----------


## noox

des problem ist, dass ich am Freitag voigas in Linz hackeln muss - und die ganze nächste Woche. Und ich hab ja in Linz mit einem Freund eine Wohnung. Nur ist in meinem Zimmer noch GAR NIX drinnen. D.h. ich muss noch einiges organisieren.

Außerdem:
- T-Shirtvorlagen etc., damit das da Jörg dann zur Firma bringen kann, damit die gemacht werden.
- Planai-Seite auf www.dh-rangers.com überarbeiten bzw. das Paket für heuer ausmachen.
- Newsletter (mit Saalbach Infos) versenden... 
- Mir mal den neuen Server ansehen...

Aber morgen gehe ich biken!

Da fällt mir grad ein: Ich glaub ich sollte mal was essen. Zum Frühstück hatte ich an halben Liter Tee und ca. 10 Löffeln Reisauflauf von gestern. Seither nix mehr. Wollte das mit den T-Shirts noch heute über die Bühne bringen, nur ist dann der Server ausgefallen und ich hatte keine Zahlen mehr bezöglich Anzahl der Bekleidungsstücke pro Größe...

----------


## noox

> wenn i in der nacht dafrier dann gibts tode!

 Ja, das stimmt. Wenn du erfrierst, gibt's eine Tote!

----------


## chilifresser

i werd sicher net die einzige sein di frieren wird, deshalb gibts dann sicher no merh leichen net nur mi :Smile:

----------


## Dirty Rider

also nachst werd ich net frieren...

----------


## B4sT3lW4sT3l

ich auch net, weil ich donnerstag abend wieder nach hause fahren muss   ...

bin morgen ab 8h am parkplatz ... blau hose mit 'nem weissen streifen auf der seite ... fast keine haare am kopf ... wheeler wasp02 ... blauer 2er golf ... ach egal ... mich kennt eh noch keiner ...

ich laabert halt irgendjemanden an, der in so 'nem rangers-shirt steckt  .

bis morgen

basTelwasTel

----------


## Dirty Rider

oh ein skinhead  

naja ich weis garnet wie ich mich erkenntlich zeigen soll

----------


## B4sT3lW4sT3l

dich findet mal leicht, du hast doch dieses nucleon ... wo die schwinge ausschaut wie 'ne eisenbahnschiene mit löchern drin .

----------


## Dirty Rider

ich komm ohne rad

----------


## B4sT3lW4sT3l

egal ... 

ich find' scho wen

----------


## Moe

Also so wie ich des jetzt mitbekommen hab, san Fakker, Dirty, BastlWastl, evtl. da Batman und auf jeden ich ab Donnerstag da. 
Fakker, ich denk mal ich werd mal an deinem T4 vorbeischaun, so ab 9 werd ich da eintrudln. Hoffntlich bist da net grad auf der Strecke.
Bis morgen
MfG, Oli

----------


## Red

Fakker und ich fahrn erst um 8 hier in Thüringen los, 400km später sind wir da. *g*

----------


## Dirty Rider

wir werden erst gegen spätnachmittag eintreffen...also haltet das bier kalt und das essen heiss und die frauen feucht    

also dann sieht man sich morgen...werd noch die mayday anschaun und dann ab ins bett

----------


## niZo

ich komm am samstag vormittag min matthias im gepäck =)

aber mich kennen eh scho einige, also ich werd mich einfach zu fakker seinem bus dazugesellen =). jo!

freu mich scho, ich nehm a paletterl schwechater mit damits es preissn amoi segts wos a echts hacklerbier is! =)


so jetz hau i mi dann aufs maifest und schau ma Die Happy an.

mfg

----------


## v1per

yeah fett da matthias kummt a =)
wir san morgn abend spät. 20.00 do und lossns rinna =P
hmm bei uns steht seit a paar tagen afoch a projekt zwo bus herum hmmmmmmmm

----------


## Moe

Joa, bin wieder daheim.
Für alle die net da warn:
Es war verdammt geil!!! Der 4cross und der Dual san herrlich, da kann man's so richtig schön laufen lassen. Der Freeride ist auch "sehr nett", einfach mit Speed schreddern. Die North-Shores san mir teilweise zu heftig, bei einem hat's mich übelst gelegt. --> Schalthebel abgerissn, mehr zum Glück net. Soll aber sehr lustig ausgesehn haben  . Das einzige was mir net taugt is der Downhill, der is mir viel zu technisch und somit langsam. Jedenfalls für Leute, die es net so drauf haben, solche wie mich eben  . Einem Kollegen is was übles passiert. Eine Abzweigung vom DH war nicht freigegeben und mit am Seil abgesperrt.Problem: Das Seil war quasi unsichtbar und hing genau auf Gesichtshöhe. Mein Kollege is mit ziemlichen Speed in das Seil gerast---> Er hat noch glück gehabt, er hatte ne Downhill-Brille auf, die ihn vermutlich gerettet hat. Der Full-Face war danach hin, Visier zerrissen und Kinnbügel eingerissen. Ihm is nix passiert. Als er die Teile vom Visier aufgesammelt hat, kam schon der nächste angeheizt---> auch ins Seil gefahrn, was aber inzwischn nicht mehr gespannt war und "nur noch" auf Laufradhöhe hing. Der Kerl hat nen Abgang übern Lenker gemacht. Das war wirklich schwach, muss ich sagen, das hätten sie unbedingt besser kennzeichnen müssen!!! 
Im großen und ganzen aber doch ein sehr geiler Tag! Wer nicht da war: Unbedingt hinfahrn!!!
Achja, sobald die Thüringer wieder da san: Wo wart ihr??? Ich hab weit und breit keinen gelben T4 gesehn, auch net am späten Nachmittag...
MfG, Oli

----------


## UiUiUiUi

hm des mit dem seil is natürlich scheisse...

jetzt mal ne frage: warst du letztes jahr schonmal dort und bist die alte Dh strecke gefahren?

weil langsam und technisch kommt mir garnicht in den sinn wenn ich an BM denke.  

und soviel werdens doch net geändert haben, oder?

----------


## Moe

Keine Ahnung welche DH Strecke ich gefahrn bin, war letztes Jahr noch net da. Aber die Steine sind teilweise schon extrem, glitschig warn se auch noch, Grip war also völlig am Arsch. Da liegen Brocken im weg, da musst aufpassen dass du da net drüberwalzt, ansonsten biste weg. Du musst dich die ganze Zeit auf die Brocken konzentriern die im Weg flacken. Schnell fahrn is net drin weil du sonst den Steinen nimmer ausweichen kannst. Die kleineren werden eh überwalzt, aber was da an großen Brocken rumflackt, des is nimmer gut. Am schlimmsten san die Stellen wo der Trail abfällt, also steil wird und dann auch noch Steine rumflacken.
Sicher, mit dem richtigen bike und ner verdammt guten Technik is das kein Problem, hab ja auch einige gesehn die da relativ easy und schnell runtergerockt sind. Aber mir kam se schon sehr schwer vor...
MfG

----------


## el panecillo

denk i ma auch grad, dass die ned langsam und technisch war...
weil die hat ma letzts jahr mim hardtail auch recht schön und schnell fahren können

----------


## el panecillo

also von da beschreibung her is die alte strecke also die, die letzs jahr auch schon war...
aber die steine ham mich nie recht gstört, denen kann ma ja ausweichen

----------


## eAsY

War heute auch oben am gaiskopf, des mit deinem freund der ins seil gefahren is hab ich zufällig nebenbei mitbekommen, ich bin nämlich grad vorbeigefetzt als es schon passiert war, da is er nämlich schon hinter der absperrung gewesen!!! Ich glaub das Problem dort is das die eigentliche Dh Strecke ja nicht da runter geht wo er gefahren is sondern er is einfach die Umfahrung vom Mittelteil gefahren und danach muss ma einfach rechts abbiegen um wieder in die Dh Strecke reinzukommen! Aber das Absperrseil is wirklich net sehr dick, muss ich zugeben.....und die DH Strecke muss man einfach ein paarmal fahren dann gehts bald viel schneller

----------


## BATMAN

Fahr mal nach Bad Wildbad. Da wirst Deine Freude haben und lernen was große Steine sind. Besonders was ne technische Strecke ist.  
Als ich da des erste mal runter bin hats ewig gedauert. 

Hab grad alle Sachen im Auto verstaut. Jetzt brauch ich morgen früh nur noch zwei Kästen Bier, nen Kasten Wasser und was zum futtern besorgen und dann gehts ab.

----------


## pagey

frage : is alles schon fahrbar her gerichtet oder wie letztes jahr alles a baustelle ??sind die dirts unten geshaped ??

----------


## Moe

eAsY, mit welchem bike warst da? Mitm Bullit? 
Vielleicht hätt ich den Downhill wirklich nur öfter fahrn müssen, dann wär's sicher besser geworden. Dass er mir keinen spaß gemacht hat lag aber sicher nicht zu letzt daran, dass ich ihn glei in der Früh gefahrn bin, wo's noch total glitschig war, und am Nachmittag als es trocken wurde nimmer. 
Naja, beim nächsten mal vielleicht.
Und nein, Baustelle ises nimmer. Die freigegebenen Strecken san Komplett befahrbar. Tables unten geshaped? Meinst die vom 4cross? Wenn ja, dann ja  
MfG

----------


## pagey

> Und nein, Baustelle ises nimmer. Die freigegebenen Strecken san Komplett befahrbar. Tables unten geshaped? Meinst die vom 4cross? Wenn ja, dann ja


- was heisst freigegben ? was is denn noch nicht freigegeben ??

- nein ich mein die dirtline unten links von dieser kleinen tunnel durchfahrt nach dem bikerX ?

- is das wahr dass im bikerX diese baby-doubles nun acuh zu tables geändert worden sind ??

- gibts dort überhaupt noch doubles ?

----------


## Stylo77

sers war gestern auch da (zu Fuss)
der dual ist nicht freigegeben
die "dirt's" sind  wie ende letztes jahr
ja es gibt keine doubles mehr alles tabels

----------


## freakazoid

wie schaun freeride und downhill aus ? 
was gesehn ?

----------


## pagey

> ja es gibt keine doubles mehr alles tabels


danke für die info ! 

wieso macht man eine strecke die eh viel zu langweilig war weil keine einzig technisch anspruchsvolle stelle bzw. kein einzig brauchbarer sprung drinnen war noch leichter ?? dort soll die DM sein ?? pfffff

----------


## Stylo77

freeride und dh sind unverändert 
aber extrem ausgewaschen und etwas feucht

----------


## UiUiUiUi

wahrscheinlich is dem Diddie seine versicherung aufs dach gestiegen. und hat ihm mit beitragserhöhung oder ähnlichem gedroht...

das is jetzt reinespekulation, aber was anderes kann ich mir net vorstellen.

----------


## pagey

ich tippe eher dass man die strecken einfach aufs niveau der sonntags-familien-ausflügler bringt denn die bringen das geld (gleicher sch.. wie in leogang)

schade drum

----------


## Sveneman

Wie schauts dort mit dem Antrang aus.
sind sehr viele Leute dort gewesen ??

----------


## niZo

jo pedda daS DE streckn in BM ned des beste san homma oba scho länger gwusst =)
und es gibt ja auch noch andere sachen ausser radelfahren =)
na spass, i hoff i krieg heut mei gustl no so hin das wenigstens irgendwie a bissl bremst, die hope hab i min martix äusserst prfessionell entlüftet, bremsbeläge backrohr und abgschliffen, bremmst fast wie am ersten tag =)

oiso i bin fast bereit (nur noch gustl entlüften und noch einkaufen gehen) und dann gehts los morgen früh! yeah!


mfg

----------


## pagey

> jo pedda daS DE streckn in BM ned des beste san homma oba scho länger gwusst =)


ich red von den aktuellen veränderungen  !




> und es gibt ja auch noch andere sachen ausser radelfahren =)


du musst des ja wissen

----------


## babi

leider gibts koan smily mit ana rosaroten brille hahahha

----------


## Moe

Stylo, was du sagst ist nicht ganz richtig.
Der Dual ist bloß etwa ab der Hälfte freigegeben, da kann man dann vom 4 Cross reinfahrn und aufm Dual ganz ruinter.
Und es gibt auf dem 4cross glaube noch 2 doubles, die san aber sehr klein. Der Rest sind nur Tables.
Vielleicht lag's ja daran dass der Downhill so ausgewaschn war, dass ich den so scheiße fand. Wenn letztes Jahr mehr Erde drauf war und keine so grausigen längsrinnen drin warn, dann san die Steine ja logischerweise auch net ganz so weit ausm Boden rausgeragt. Mir kam das wirklich sehr extrem vor.
MfG

----------


## B4sT3lW4sT3l

@ moe: wir hatten uns ja kurz gesehen ...  

mir ging es wohl ähnlich wie dir, die downhillstrecke is' mit'm hardtail wirklich übel. ich bin sie vormittags etwa 5-6 mal gefahren, nachmittags dann nur noch den evil eye trail, die bikerX strecken und den unteren teil der dh strecke.
vielleicht is' der dh mit'm fully ja nich' so anstrengend bzw. technisch und man kann dann auch schneller fahren.
ich hab auch nich' besonders viele hardtailer/innen auf'm dh gesehen ... die meisten werden schon gewusst haben, warum sie an der mittelstation schon ausgestiegen sind  .
aber soooo schwer kann der dh nicht gewesen sein, wenn ich als anfänger beim ersten mal, ohne anzuhalten und ohne benutzung der chickenways, heil runter komme (unter der annahme ich sei nicht sonderlich talentiert ).
mir hat's auf alle fälle viel spass gemacht und ich werde sicher bald nochmal nach bm fahren.
gruss
basTelwasTel

----------


## Moe

Joa, stimmt. 
Also ich war ja mitm Fully unterwegs. Gelegt hat's mich zwar net aufm DH, aber gelegentlich musst ich schon anhalten und schaun welche Linie ich am bestn nehm. Und sowas find ich halt scho kacke. Aber mit der Zeit lernt man dann die Strecke kennen, dann bleibst auch nimmer stehn(logisch ) Und beim nächsten mal BM werd ich mir auf jeden fall Brustpanzer und an Fullface  leihn, wenn ich bis dahin keinen hab. (war nur mit normalem helm und schinebein-knie-protektor unterwegs )
MfG

----------


## B4sT3lW4sT3l

also mit so wenig protektoren und so 'ner styropor-halbschale auf'er birne wäre ich an deiner stelle da net runtergefahren

----------


## Moe

Drum bin ich ja auch schön langsam gefahrn...Hatte kein Bock mich auf's Maul zu legen und mir dabei Kieferbruch o.ä. zuzuziehen. MfG

----------


## B4sT3lW4sT3l

sorry, aber so kannst'e nich' argumentieren  
man kann auch bei niedriger geschwindigkeit ganz unvermittelt mit'm vorderrad wegrutschen ... 
und wenn'de dann die griffl nich' mehr vor die kauleiste bringst ...
 finito la musica   

gruss

basTelwasTel

----------


## v1per

soda wieda zruck von bmais

wor im großn und gonzn eh a fettes wochnend, bis auf a poor klanere unfälle

----------


## B4sT3lW4sT3l

details

----------


## TiSpOkEs

hör se lieber nicht es is zu org. dein scheenes radl v1per. aua

----------


## Moe

Hast scho recht Wastl, aber wenn's langsam fährst is die gefahr geringer dass was passiert als wennst schnell fährst.Logisch, oder?  
Jetzt erst finito la musica  
MfG

----------


## BA-Andi

bin a wieder do. War ein sehr geiles we, bis auf paar abflüge

----------


## B4sT3lW4sT3l

ja nö, noch net ganz  
*letztesworthabenwillmodusan*
meist bringt aber ein wenig mehr geschwindigkeit eher zusätzliche fahrstabilität (merkt man v.a. als hardtailer auf'er dh-strecke), ergo   langsam fahren ist nicht immer sicherer  .

gruss

basTelwasTel

----------


## pagey

ahoi..moment wer war den der bastelwastel un der tispokes ?? i hab da scho wieder was verpennt

----------


## v1per

da tis wor nedmoi dort

----------


## Martix

bin a scho wieder im landewor a fettes we! absolut genial - und mei DH radl a glei eingeweiht! super, echt a nette partie wor in BM

----------


## Chris

> meist bringt aber ein wenig mehr geschwindigkeit eher zusätzliche fahrstabilität


Der erste Grundsatz meines Motorrad-Fahrlehrers

----------


## B4sT3lW4sT3l

mir ham uns net g'sehn, war nur am donnerstag da  .

----------


## pagey

aso na da bin ich beruhigt

----------


## UiUiUiUi

sooo bsoffen warst dann doch net?!?! 

i hobs a guat nachhause gschafft.

tausend dank an die chili fürn kaffee!  
na im ernst des römerquelle zeug war a guter ersatz

----------


## DH-Rooky

Bin a wieder gut zu Haus angekommen

War echt a geiles Wochenend bis auf de a****koide Nacht  Brrrrrrr

Der Downhill war echt sehr technisch und langsam des muß ma einfach sagen      
Leider hat mir des Wochenende wieder gezeigt wie unfähig ich auf meim Downhillradl bin

----------


## v1per

i glaub eher das des dei dämpfer is der ois so unfähig mocht

----------


## DH-Rooky

I glaub i hab selber scho koan unwesentlichen Anteil an der diletantischen Fahrweise, die ich an den Tag gelegt hab.


Ah jo und nochmal danken an den Norman. Der hat mir mit der geliehenen Bremse echt das Wochenende gerettet

----------


## BATMAN

War a lustiges Wochenende. Leider darf ich morgen zum Arzt rennen, da ich wahrscheinlich schon wieder ne Gehirnerschütterung hab. Hab seit Freitag abend Kopfweh und leicht schwummrig ists mir auch. Bin am Samstag noch mehr schlecht als recht auf dem DH rumgeeiert und heut mittag heimgefahren. Anfangs hab ich gedacht des kommt vom saufen.

Der Hartkor-Fakker hat Schuld  

Dafür hab ich nen neuen Sprung kreiert, den Batflip.

----------


## v1per

lol dann hab i den bike drop vom sessllift kreiert

----------


## incredibledave

hast dein radl zerlegt ??

----------


## v1per

najo bissal verbogn hats sas nachdems vom lift runtergfalln is

----------


## jevgeny

so a klumpert
ned mal an 5m drop hälts aus...

----------


## v1per

hahaha jo nedmal ohne mei gwicht hat sas ausghaltn :P

----------


## DH-Rooky

Vom Lift gschmissen hod ers der Dodschen

----------


## v1per

deppat? glaubst i hau mei bike da absichtlich runter?
grad da wo i so motiviert war alles beim bikerX zu springen )

----------


## Martix

was, echt alles?? BOAH!! bist aber ein mutiger junger mann

----------


## Pethem

Wie waren die Sprünge im bikerx?Gibts gscheite Vergleiche mit Wien?Thx

----------


## pagey

mini tables...nicht anspruchsvoll aber trotzdem spassig !

----------


## Rüdiger

Hob scho Pics...

----------


## Rüdiger

#2

unser Grötzi

----------


## Rüdiger

#3

da Weird

----------


## Dirty Rider

soo bin auch wieder daheim..endlich...waren noch beim bombenkrater auf der heimfahrt und sind ziehmlich spät weggekommen...!!

war echt cool des WE...leider schon vorbei...immerhin kenn ich nun die wichtigsten leute alle...paar haben sich mir ja net vorgestellt..naja egal!!

also der park isst echt fett...die dh ist alles andre als langsam...kannst voll runter bügeln und der letzte abschnitt ist eh fett...kannst so fett runterheizen...naja...bin auch fast am baum gelandet deshalb...aber der zielsprung sollte um einiges weiter sein...bin immer viel zu weit gesprungen aber sonst echt geil!!

----------


## Dirty Rider

achja was ich noch sagen muss...ich weis ja net ob eine hier dabei ist aber viele werden mir rechtgeben...es ist total scheisse wenns einen übelst schmeisst (z.B der typ mit dem nucleon ST am zielsprung) haben paar von uns hier auch gesehn und man dann zu den fahrern die folgen sagt sie sollen langsam machen und nicht springen da liegt einer unten...was passiert...die wschaun dich zum an zum grossteil und springen drüber...paar habens begrifen aber leider net jeder!! heute auch der typ am table...stehn daneben 10 so idioten rum...lachen und schaun dumm als es den typ da übern lenker gehauen hat und keiner hat was gemacht von denen...natürlich ist dann nochmal jemand gesprungen und auch gestürzt...aber der norman hat die kräftig zusammengeschissen dann  !! manche leute können da echt net mitdenken..denen gefällt es halt wenns einen reinschlägt...aber machen tun sie nix!!

----------


## Pethem

Jo Dirty da hasé recht.

Ich finds auch beschissen wenn ich bei uns auf der Bmx Bahn wen stürzen seh und keiner tut was. Oder andere biker fndens komisch wenns kinder auf die fresse haut.


Oder wenns wen zerlegt und keiner tut was. Ich mein sicher wenn sich einer gschickt abrollt und gleich wieder aufsteht wird wohl kaum was passiert sein aber bruchlanden gehen oft ins aug und man sollt zumindestens soviel Zivil Courage besitzen kurz abzusteigen und nachzufragen.


ganz wichtig: Wenn er jammert auf keinen fall mit ihm reden (natürlich auch ned lang) denn das schlimmste ist wenn man unter schmerzen steht wenn einem im 1 moment einer volllabert 


Thomas

----------


## PAMELA

soooo 
bin wieder zu hause vom treffen ... 

war eigentlich super 
nur das am samstag jeder über mich drübergefahren ist. 
aber naja. 

freu mich schon auf die nächsten treffen 
sollte herr martix allerdings seine hände 
nicht von mir lassen können wirds ernste probleme geben

----------


## babi

haha meine kopf an hals wieder zusammenoperation hat doch auch gepasst oder??

----------


## PAMELA

ja danke vielmals 

mir hats ziemlich den kopf verdreht

----------


## Dirty Rider

jo also dieser abgang am zielsprung von dem typ war sicher net lustig und auch keinesfalls harmlos...

hab 2 da abfliegen sehn aber dem andren ist nix passiert obwohl er im rahmen hängen geblieben ist mit dem fuss...der andre ist halt komplett übern lenker!

----------


## chilifresser

soda a wieder da leider, war echt ein geiles we. mit viel spaß i bin jederzeit wieder dabei! 

hat mich gefreut ein paar andere leut vom board auch mal kennenzu lernen! 

uiuiui soda willst jetzt dien kaffee i schick da jetzt ein rüber! 
und wie versprochen des nächstemal bring i da des römerquelle gift was i immer sauf jetzt weißt ja warum i süchtig nach dem zeug bin heheh habs eh shco wieder vor mir liegen heh! 

liebe grüße an alle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## noohm

War echt ein sehr nettes WE in Mais mit sehr vielen netten leuten.

Leider konnt i mi net von allen verabschieden  sorry dafür.

@ RÜ: feine fotos, könntest ma die vieleicht in groß an meine Mail schicken ?

----------


## Firefly

war echt fein in bm! dumm gelaufen zwar bei mir, aber wurscht. An dieser Stelle nochmal Danke an Norman und Martin fürs Fahren!  

ps: mein Titel "no hand" paßt grad sogar richtig gut!

----------


## UiUiUiUi

bremse gefunden?

sorry dass wir dir den letzten müllsack daglassen haben...

----------


## pagey

jup der zielsprung war etwas unglücklich weil nach der landung diese fiese regen-rinne war....den dirtbiker15 hats da auch gscheit hinglegt  feiner lenker abgang aber nix passiert hoff ich doch....also entweder sauber in die landung rein oder so wie da dirty rider gleich bis nach die rinne ins flat fliegen

----------


## v1per

a du worst des mit da einbundenen hand =)

----------


## niZo

so da ja mein pc kaputt is melde ich mich erst jetz zurück! war sehr geil und ich kann jetz nimmer nachvollziehen was eingangs alle gegen den DH hatten, der is saugeil!

mein dank geht an all die leute mit denen ich DH fahren war (pagey, norman, andi, grex, martin, usw.). mit schnelleren fahren is einfach die beste lehrmethode und ich denk ich hab radelfahrmäßig noch nie so viel dazugelernt wie in den letzten 2 tagen in BM.

mfg

----------


## Red

Bremse und Müllsack waren noch da. *g*

War echt ein tolles WE, nur der Sturm, der Regen und die Kälte hätten nicht sein müssen. Bis auf die eine Nacht hatten wir allerdings echt Glück mit dem Wetter. Aber ich seh aus wie ein gekochter Hummer, "red" halt.

Mein Bike hätt ich doch mitnehmen solln, wenigstens den BikerX und die Freeride runterrollern.

An alle verrückten, die meinen mit Benzin am Lagerfeuer hantieren zu müssen: Ihr seits gstört!!

@alleSturzopfer: Das wird schon wieder!

----------


## chilifresser

ja nizo :Smile: )))ein hoch dast endlich biken warst hahahha  wird ja scho zeit  

so fleißig warst schon seit einem jahr nima! 
bravooooooooooooooooo

----------


## BA-Andi

@pedda: mir is nix passiert oba mir duat seit heut früh alles weh  

@Alle die da waren: Hat mich echt gfreut euch kennen zu 
lernen, echt, lauter nette leut   

edit: Die regenrinne muss unbedingt weg, des is scho gfährlich. Der sprung passt eigentlich scho von da länge, man muss ihn nur schlucken...

----------


## chilifresser

Ebenfalls kann ich nur zurückgeben waren alle nett!!!!!!!!!

----------


## niZo

ja dank dem gyrotwister machen meine unterarme und finger nicht so schnell schlapp wie letztes jahr, und mit der neuen gabel funzts a vü besser! jetzt mochts so richtig spass! 

@andi: du moch nur weiter so! und wenn möglich fahr rennen! fast a frechheit wie guad du mid 15 radelfahrn kannst   

mfg

----------


## noohm

jo den Müllsack und die Bremse hab ma gefunden, war eh meine schuld das ich noch amoi los musste 

@Firefly: Kein Problem, ich würd ma a wünschen das mi wer fährt bei so einer argen geschichte.

@Andi: Ich habs am anfang net gepackt was du für an speed vorlegst echt heftig. Du MUSST rennen fahren...

@alle: muss nochmal sagen das dieses WE sehr genialst war und ich freu mich scho aufs leoganger treffen

----------


## babi

i woas ihr werdets gleich alle über mich herfallen aber wo war bitte der norman ??da red den hab ich schon gsehn und auch kennengelernt hmmm komisch

----------


## Martix

wuahahaha, babiiiii!!

so vü host do gor net gsoffen!

da nooormn is da besitzerich vom gelben bus! der fesche, durchtrainierte junge mann wor des    
(nein, babi, net ich, sondern eben da nooormn)

----------


## noohm

wuahaha fesch und durchtrainiert. Martin hast leicht an anderen im Kopf 

Babsi i hab mi leider net offiziel vorgestellt aber ein buserl hab i trotzdem bekommen wie ihr wieder gefahren seit

----------


## pagey

man könnte auch sagen dass is der herr der meint den selben helm tragen zu müssen  

auch genannt der hausmeister vom geisskopf (wegen trainingsanzug und schlapfen)

----------


## noohm

geh du mit deinen schirchen troy lee 

mei ich habs gern bequem

----------


## babi

huiiii 
ahahah ja i bin ned geizig mit den bussln hahahah
aber da dirtandibiker wehrt sich mit aller wehements noch mal eins zu bekommen hahahaha

hmmmm bist dann eh bei uns gsessen wie ma an martix kette zamkleben zugschaut ham  
peinlihc peinlich

----------


## UiUiUiUi

ma babsi...
schlimm is des.
deine kinder ham dir dein gedächtnis geraubt...

----------


## babi

naja warum stellt er sich denn ned vor tztztzzt
kaspal

----------


## v1per

weil er angst hat vor dir?

----------


## babi

oiso bitte   

ned von dir selber imma auf andere schliessen chchch

----------


## robert

Wir sind auch wieder im großen und ganzen gut angekommen.
Nur der Zielsprung vom Dh mag mich ned  
Waren die Leute in der Verleihstation bei euch auch so unfreundlich ?

----------


## freakazoid

hast die aber ned zu erkennen geben oda ?

----------


## robert

hmm mit a paar hab i schon geredet. ich war halt der mit dem weißen s8

----------


## freakazoid

aaaah *lichtaufgeht* 
weiss scho. 

i war der mit dem gelben hitec-oldtimer

----------


## babi

na klass jetzt tauchen immer mehr auf die dort waren aber sich nix sagen traut ham 
oag

----------


## Red

Der wollt sich nur mit Franken unterhalten, nicht mit so ausländischem Gesocks.

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

I hob jo leider de "Kennenlernphase" am Samstag verseumt... 

Und am Sonntag seitz jo alle nur mehr herumglegn wie de gmahten Frösch!

----------


## Ronsn

oiso bitte i bin am samstag a scho herumglegn.

----------


## freakazoid

eben - und i nur a stund am sonntag  

also. koane frösch

----------


## robert

die franken reden ned soviel. Geh mal bei uns in ne Wirtschaft da hockt jeder an seinem Tisch und will in Ruhe gelassen werden.

Dann muss ich halt nach leogang und ansprechen die ich seh

----------


## Dirty Rider

jo die abfahrt wo fast des ganze forum die dh runtergefahren ist war echt endgeil...warst da auch dabei niZo oder...und der arme hannes hat sich am ende auch noch vor mir die felskante runtergehauen aber ist zum glück nix passiert!!@ pagey...hehe...bist eh selbst fast so weit gewesen aber der sprung ist eindeutig zu kurz und die rinne ist echt ungeschickt dort!!aber war total cool das we auch wenn ich net sooo viel bei euch war aber immerhin hab ich mich hingetraut zu euch *lol* und sind eh alle voll nett...!!danke fürs stiegel..hehe war gut!!

----------


## chilifresser

mahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh babsal du hats es wieder gschafft muhahhaha und i hab glaubt i bin net ganz beinand :Smile:  

i freu mi auch schon auf leogang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## freakazoid

na dann kennst uns ja schon fürs nächste mal...  

einen freund von dir hamma eh getroffen ... 
michi glaub ich - mit einem giant ?

----------


## babi

was hab ich geschafft chili 
hilfe 
was war schon wieder hahahahha

----------


## pagey

> jo die abfahrt wo fast des ganze forum die dh runtergefahren ist war echt endgeil


gr..ja war sicher genial für euch  ich hatte bei der abfahrt mind. 3 x die kette verloren und im unteren teil einen platten gehabt  des war die unglücklichste abfahrt von allen !

immer diese ausreden , ich hoff ich bekom des radl bald so hin dass echt alles funktioniert !

----------


## Dirty Rider

bau dir hope dran dann tut es zu 90% schonmal..hihi!!

@freak..jo war der michi...hat da viper mir grade erzählt das ihr dem ausm lift gesehn habt

----------


## babi

wird auch zeit ich trau mich dich schon gar nimma anreden wennst runter kommst vom berg

----------


## chilifresser

dast net gwußt hast wer mister norman war is aber hauptsache du gibst ihm a buserl hahhahmuhahaha!!!! :Smile:

----------


## chilifresser

hahahhaahah a geh weißt net wiest min pagey zum umgehn hast man merkt du kennst ihm no net so guat! 

die beste methode is die ignorieren und aus dem weg gehn und wenn er alles durch die gegenschießt einfach wo anders hin gehn und irgendwann dann sagen aber sonst passt eh alles! :Smile:  muhahahhah

na im ernst babsal i sag dann immer bist shco wieder histerisch und unfreundlich :Smile:  hheeeee

----------


## pagey

hab meine hope ja eh schon in BM bekommen aber sie passte leider nicht da ich a verpfuschte bremsmomentstütze hab irgendso ein spezielles global teil  mal schaun des problem werd ma scho hinkriegen !

----------


## babi

ja is des ned oag chili hhihihi
ausserdem hob i nirgends an gelben bus gseng ??!!!  holla die waldfee 

und warum glaubst kann ich an pagey ned kennen ??
weil ich ihm dauernd ausn weg gehn muas ...so schauts aus !"!!!

----------


## freakazoid

naja ... 
der gelbe bus war jo a schwierig zu sehen a bissal 

soooo versteckt wie der gstanden is - des war klar 
das du den ned glei sehen kannst. 

mir jedenfalls

----------


## babi

oje freak das heisst also er is eh fast im feuer gstanden und ich habn ned gsehn ??!!! 
peinlich jetzt sog i nix mehr

----------


## freakazoid

sog wie kommst jetz auf des ?

----------


## noohm

najo ganz so oag zugerichtet vom feuer wie da Pagey Edition sah der Bus net ganz aus aber fast  

Babsi i war der mit dem smilie am ranger leiberl falls das hilft

----------


## pagey

> und warum glaubst kann ich an pagey ned kennen ??
> weil ich ihm dauernd ausn weg gehn muas ...so schauts aus !"!!!


sads jetz beide völlig hin ? i bin doch die freundlichkeit in person

----------


## chilifresser

mah schatzal der gelbe bus is ja eh so klan der is genau neman pageyediton gstanden tzzzzzz! :Smile: ))

----------


## babi

juhuu smily ja das ist der 100 prozentige hinweis ahhahah

----------


## chilifresser

was is mit du was heißt völlig hin muhahah hin bin i no lang net bin ja no jung und babsal a :Smile: 

die freundlichkeit in person hmmmmm na i werd di des nächstemal erinnern wennst bös schaust hahah 

na bist eh so freundlich!

----------


## noohm



----------


## babi

hmm und wo warst du dann am samstag abend *traumichehschonnimmafragenaberisschowuascht*

----------


## noohm

meinst mi ?

Am feuer gesessen. Du hast eh dei hand auf mei schulter gelegt und warst entsetzt das da stevöö net mehr da saß

----------


## v1per

is eh fast neben dir gsessn
muahahahhaha

----------


## holladiewoidfee

oiso hots eich gfoin in bischofsmais gell?

----------


## freakazoid

wuahhahahahhahahahahhaahhahahahaa 
mit da babs gehts bergab 

aber das wir 2 uns troffn habm weisst scho no ?

----------


## babi

> Du hast eh dei hand auf mei schulter gelegt


des konn ned i gwesen sein

----------


## noohm

sag amal hast leicht getrunken am samstag?   

oage sache

----------


## chilifresser

tzzzz babsi was treibst den du da scho wieder für sachen :Smile: ))  hahahaha also warst leicht besoffen dast nix mehr weißt :Smile: 
@babsi klein chili hast aber shcon erkannt und weißt no dast mi knuddel hast oder net?

----------


## babi

des problem is 
i hob goa nix trunken !
hmm i muas di do mit wen verwechselt hom 
komisch is des 
ich war aber ned unfreundlich oder so zu dir 

ja logo chili dich könnt ich bis zum umfallen knuddln

----------


## chilifresser

hahh i ahb gar nix trunken :Smile: 
i muß die verwechselt haben hahhha @babsi unfreundlich bist ja nie außer du kannst wen net leiden :Smile: )))) haha

na bin i froh dast des no weißt du kannst mi knuddeln bis zum umfalln des schau i ma an obst des zambringst! :Smile: )

----------


## babi



----------


## M@tzki

des Stiegl hast von mir bekommen!!!!! aja und wegen gemeinsam DH fahren, das verleg ma auf LEOGANG!!!!! gell dirty!!!!

zum BM-Treffen, war wieder mal ein gelungenes Treffen und jetzt gibts auch zwei neue Fullmembers..... Dolly (mein Schatzal) und die Pamela die einiges mitmachen musste dieses WE und meine Freundin ist jetzt auch etwas abgehärtet!! hihi 

bussals @ all war echt supi!    

EDIT: mein post wär eigentlich die antwort fürn Dirty gwesen.....mhhh do haut irgendwos ned hi!!!! PARDAUZ nu amoi!!!

----------


## babi

ach ja und derjenige der zu mir gsogt hot :
 babsi den müll schmeisst einfoch bei oan  autobahnparkplatz in a mülltonne !!
der soll sich auch bei mir melden !

hab mich von einem netten nachbarn blöd anreden lassen können : fahrts ihr österreicher immer eichan müll zu uns umma ?? 
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr meine antwort hat aber gesessen

----------


## BATMAN

Ich hab mich oft mit dem Robert unterhalten.Z.b. als ich mit meinem Bierholradl beim Dirtjump war.

----------


## v1per

hod des ned da nroman gsogt?

----------


## babi

jo scheisse wenn des da norman gsogt hat hahahah

donn drah i jetzt auf da stö durch

----------


## chilifresser

babsi pssttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt sag jetzt nix merh ohne anwalt des kann noch folgen haben :Smile: ))

aber ka angst i helf da mir passiert des ja ständig das i von eienr scheiße in die andere gerate muhahhahaha

----------


## babi

na der woit mi doch nur feigln ,,,,oder?

----------


## Danger Ranger

Aber das´d nicht Daheim warst sondern in Bischofsmais,daran kannst dich errinnern???  
Echt oarg!!!

Ich muss auch sagen war ein super WE!!!
Hat mich gefreut mal wieder einen Menge lustiger,sympatischer,motivierter Menschen zu treffen!!! 
Freu mich schon auf Saalbach!!

Danger Ranger

----------


## BATMAN

Ned soviel Trinken, dann kann man sich auch noch an alles erinnern.

----------


## chilifresser

An alle mal PRost falls es wen gibt mit dem ich am we. nicht angestoßen habe

----------


## Red

Prost auch, hab no Bier vom WE, musst ja immer des von andern trinken.Wenn mir des Stiegl net gschmeckt hat war doch bestimmt die Dosn daran schuld, oder?

----------


## Dirty Rider

dachte du bist da dabei gewesen wo wir alle gefahren sind...naja warst wohl noch im tiefschlaf...hab eh net gesehn wer wer ist bei manchen..*gg*!!

ausserdem wär ich eh schnell weggewesen und hätte warten müssen

----------


## st´ip

woa echt a fettes wochenende, a waun i net radlfoan hob kin hot sis voi auszoit!!! gfrei mi scho auf leogang!!!

und des im anhang is da norman!

----------


## v1per

auweh da tom is sicha scho am weg in die nexte eckn und reat

----------


## chilifresser

schen schen :Smile:

----------


## babi

hihi 
jetzt hab ich mich schon voll gefreut :
yes a foto von norman mein gedächtnis kehrt zurück und wos is ??
scho wieder so a *helmaufundumanondspringaufradlfoto*
mein gott do soi ma ned durchdrahn !
  

ja logo war ich in bm danger  !
obwohl so a riesiges trauerweidenlagerfeuer wär schon was bei mir am balkon hchchchh

----------


## noohm

danke no amal für fotos machen steve und rarü.

Steööve kannst ma die bitte an meine mail schicken ?  

Babsi i find des echt oarg dasd di net erinnern kannst, das mit dem müll hab i gsagt das ich des so mach mit der autoban weil das sollt ja niemanden störn. aber das "ihr" den müll in D lasst das hab i wieder net gsagt.

Und unfreundlich warsd eh net nur entsetzt als i auf einmal neben dir saß und net da stevie.

----------


## Dirty Rider

hab auch paar zu bieten

----------


## chilifresser

na geh dirty nächstesmal wird bei uns trunken und net heimlich in der pension jetzt kennst uns ja wir san ja eh alle net so depat hahahah 

also beim nächstenmal sessel mitnehemn und dazu setzten

----------


## babi

naja wemma den müll in deutschland machen dann lass man auch dort oder ned 
vielleicht is mei problem dass ich mich dich immer so gross und so um die 30 vorgestellt hab ?? i woas ned
ich entschuldig mich hier jetzt mal norman und gelobe in saalbach oder in leogang besserung ok ??!!

----------


## chilifresser

hahahahaha 

so org i packs net scho wieder!!! des is immer desselbe mit dir :Smile: ))) nächstesmal geh i mit dir ne runde und frag di babsi wer is des babsi des is deer normen babsi des is di chili :Smile: ))muahahah

----------


## noohm

siche i bin ma sicher das sich die thüringer müll beseitiger scho gefragt ham was des für bier is in den sackeln.

na von 30 bin i no weit entfernt  groß bin i a net ? mhhhh mach i so an reifen und großen eindruck ? 

Ok in Sallbach werd ich leider net sein aber dafür 4 tage in leogang

----------


## Dirty Rider

...

----------


## chilifresser

schen !!

habts ihr alle net ur viele pics gmacht tzzz und dann wern immer nur 4 bilder herzeigt org is des burschen :Smile:

----------


## Dirty Rider

.

----------


## BA-Andi

genau, bilder posten!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dirty Rider

..

----------


## Dirty Rider

....

----------


## chilifresser



----------


## Dirty Rider

.....

----------


## Dirty Rider

......

----------


## DH-Rooky

> mach i so an reifen und großen eindruck ?


oiso groß scho  oder war des nur weil da M@tzki neben dir gestanden is?

----------


## Dirty Rider

7

----------


## babi



----------


## chilifresser

geil hmm wo war den des jetzt bin i depat? is das im bombenk. gewesen oder bin i no bsoffen? :Smile:

----------


## BA-Andi

jo, bombenkrater

----------


## chilifresser

heheh dankeschen, da will ich auch mal hin des is siche rvoll leiwand dort! :Smile: )) i kenn halt alles nur von fotos und so :Smile:

----------


## Dirty Rider

bombenkrater...hihi bischofmais hat net so geile trails leider!!

----------


## Dirty Rider

hehe..an der isar hats viele schöne mädels gehabt die sehr leicht gekleidet waren und was hat der dirty machen müssen...fotos...natürlich alle scheisse geworden wegen der sonne 

aber hier ein kleiner drop!!

----------


## chilifresser

hhehe ja eh deswegn hab i mi ja gewundert und i hab ja schon einige bzw. viele pics vom bombenkrater gsehn deshalb!

naja da werma wohl auch mal hinschaun auch wenns kein katzensprung is ,leider aber egal   des is es ja wert hehehe

----------


## Dirty Rider

so extra für dich der schöne bkm!!

----------


## UiUiUiUi

achherrje krater im frühling...

----------


## Dirty Rider

die andre seite davon!!

----------


## chilifresser

danke! hmm jetzt glaub i müß ma echt mal dorthin weil des is ja net zum aushalten die hügeln muhahahaha geil! :Smile: 

@pagey wir müßens chaun wann ma endlich am we. kein rennen kein shcökel kein 7hügel haben oder sonst wohin fahrn! :Smile: 

ab nach bombenk. aber wir könnten beim road trip mal runter schaun is zwar noch lang bis ma urlaub haben aber ich glaub da hätt maja zeit genug! :Smile: )
heheheh

schaut echt nett dort aus! :Smile:

----------


## Dirty Rider

aber hat sich schon gut gelohnt sort!!

----------


## Dirty Rider

hehe..aber dann fährst auch...!!

ne du wirst eh an der isar dich sonnen und der pagey wird sich in die luft schiessen bei den geilen trails...schaut euch die line an...traumhaft!!

----------


## chilifresser

na klar hahah 

also wenn i dort bin werd i sicher filmen müßen udn auch freiwillig filmen weil des ehct geil is! :Smile: ))

des is ja ehct voll der traum hmmm da könn ma noch lang schaufeln bei uns auf die 7 hügeln

----------


## noox

ajo... sorry, dass ich mich von den meisten nicht verabschiedet habe. Mich hat's zweimal bei einer Fahrt überschlagen, und einmal davon den Sattel - ihr dürft meinetwegen lachen - neben die Eier reingehaut. Und ich muss eben bei Stößen etc. ziemlich aufpassen wegen der Blutverdünnung. Deswegen bin ich gleich heimgefahren. War aber dann eh net so schlimm... 

Aber man sieht sich eh in Leogang.

----------


## Dirty Rider

für mich sah es net zum lachen aus...sah eher übler aus..war ja nur 3 meter hinter dir dann und hab den admingott fast überfahren  !!

----------


## noox

Du meinst aber eh den herunteren, oder? Bei den Steinplatten. Ganz oben habe ich dich mal vorbeigelassen. Im Mittelteil, wo ich das erste mal gestürzt bin (hab mir gedacht, an Nizo hab ich jetzt gleich ...)  bist du ja sowieso vor mir weggefahren, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Unten warst du dann hinter mir.

----------


## pagey

aha da hamas schon war also der nizo schuld weil er im weg war

----------


## Dirty Rider

jo unten...wen ich überholt hab hab ich net gesehn...ausser mal den norman...SORRY FALLS ICH DICH DA BEHINDERT HAB...hab ausweichen müssen!!

----------


## noox

na, zum Nizo seiner Verteidigung - er war noch net im Weg. Allerdings war in Planung, dass er im Weg ist. 

Des is hoit des. Die Rangers sand immer die letzten die schlofn gengan! Und am nächsten Tog donn net Radlfohrn kina!

----------


## pagey

ja bei dem überholmanöver war ich grad hinter dir dirty  und kann nur sagen rechts überholen is gegen die verkehrsordnung

----------


## Dirty Rider

war doch eh ne ausfahrt

----------


## babi

supa hannes "!!!
aber sagen würdest auch nix zu uns unten was los is 
kaspal !

----------


## babi

supa warum sogt den koa mensch dass ihr diesen grünen bus da meints??? haaaaaaaa??? tztztzztzt

----------


## Firefly

Naja, sonnengelb ist er net grad, aber grün???
Außerdem war die Auswahl an T4 ja net so groß, und daß die weißen, blauen und roten nicht gelb bzw grün sind hättest Du selber wohl auch sehen können!  
Brauchst Dich gar net rausreden

----------


## Red

grün????

----------


## M@tzki

hey des hob i gehört!!!

----------


## BA-Andi

@norman: danke dasst ma dein radl geliehen hast, is echt a super radl, gfällt mir sehr gut. is eh nix kaputt gangen oder?

----------


## Dirty Rider

den hab ich ja schon gesehn am donnerstag als wir noch netmal den parklatz gesehn haben 

kann man nicht übersehn!!

----------


## noohm

na das fusion hält scho 

freut mi das es dir getaugt hat und das du mit zurecht gekommen bist hat denk ich jeder gesehn....

----------


## UiUiUiUi

i war heut wieder in BM.
war a traum tag und wenig leute.
i bin sogar den biker cross und den unteren teil der dh strecke gefahren...
naja springen geht no net so gut, besser gesagt das landen is noch nicht ganz schmerzfrei, aber ansonsten passts so halbwegs.

----------


## noohm

geil.

gut wenns dir schon wieder so gut geht aber wie gesagt : Vorsicht

----------


## UiUiUiUi

ich bin ganz brav und vorsichtig!!!!

grosses indianer ehrenwort!!! 

nein im ernst ich weiss dass ich noch keine dummheiten machen darf.
und tus aucch nicht

ich bin da super langsam runtergerollt fast nicht gesprungen etc.

ich will ja von diesem jahr noch was haben!

----------


## BA-Andi

Is vielleicht kommendes we wieder jemand in bm? 

evtl. bin ich da oben

----------


## UiUiUiUi

hm am WE bin ich evtl oben für an tag, ist aber wetterabhängig.

----------


## BA-Andi

guad, bei mir is auch wetterabhängig...
Aber falls schön wird seh ma uns

----------


## freakazoid

i mach mal an neuen thread auf ... 
denn es wird freaken am woe in bmais

----------

